

Sites That Should Be Shut Down By SOPA according to Kamaila Sanders - daintynews

For some reason, the URL tab won't accept this site so I pasted it here instead. Please visit this:<p>http://www.businessinsider.com/these-sites-deserve-to-be-shut-down-by-sopa-or-a-bill-like-it-2012-1#<p>I don't agree with most of the items on her list. Tell me what you think.
======
meenriquez
The writer is just a plain sypporter of SOPA.

